# spraying with cans , happy result



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hi

i have a nightshade (blackish) qashqai with lots of chrome on it , i have just yesterday ordereed a new 2013 qashqai in arctic white with white leather trim and dont think chrome looks as good on white so needed to decide on a new colour scheme for the chrome stuff , i decided on vinyl wrap for most of it in black and white carbon effect vinyl , my wrapping can be seen in another thread here and came out really well but...

i also have front and rear skid plates that after a failed attempt at wrapping due to shape and contours i decided to get painted

quotes ranged for £150 cheapest to £300 :doublesho

so i decided to try to do them myself with cans (i figured if i failed i could just sand then back and get them done properly)

ive sprayed a few things in the past but nothing this big with cans

anyway job done and im really happy with the outcome

first up cleaned thoroughly and keyed surface ready for paint



















next up 2/3 coats of white plastic primer



















left to dry (little help from hairdryer) then another sand with 2000 grit

next up 3 coats of nissan arctic white



















finished off with 3 heavy coats of rust-oleum non yellowing clear coat





































im very happy with the outcome and this is all it took










total cost £32 , bargain :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ps , due to rain and mrs being away for 2 days i did this indoors :doublesho , house now stinks of paint fumes

not advisable as im now buzzing from the fumes :lol: , but while the cats away :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cracking job mate and I have had great results with Rattle Cans with stuff on my car too. Just a little warning though mate Aerosol paint can react to some Detailing products as I found out. I got like a bleached effect on my DIY Panels which did polish off but idealy not wanted in the begining.
The products I have had problems with are as follows
Carpro Tarx and TRIX
Concours Dissolver
Autobrite Just the Tonic

I am not slamming these products but I have had problems in the past so thought it only fair to warn you. With your car being white it will be hard to see but the lack of shine will show if you have had any reaction.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

good to know mate :thumb: , i hadnt considered that 

cheers shinyvec


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice work mate. I take you sprayed top to bottom rather than long strokes? Gathering tips for spraying a few mini panels.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i did one coat one way and 1 the other on the primer and paint and top to bottom on the clear coat


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Well done mate I hope it matches the white of the new motor though as I know how rattle cans can vary!

I've refurbed a few sets of rims before and it's amazing to see the start images to the end one!

Nice job


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

they actually go on the lower black plastics so a shade either way would never notice , cheers rob


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

amazing job, as with a lot of aspects of car repair the make or break is in the prep you do but I must say I'd be chuffed to bits with these results


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like a top job there - I don't know whether I'd be happier with the results, or the smell from the fumes  :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

the fumes are wearing off now , having a bad come down :lol: , my head aches 

thanks chaps


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

while im thinking about it , can anyone advise how long i should leave these before claying and polishing , dont want to rush in and mess up the paint ??

thanks


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd leave them as long as possible I usually bake mine with a heat gun each layer saves waiting hours between layers


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

I used a hair dryer lol , I'll let them sit for a couple of weeks then , no rush

Cheers rob


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

CTR De said:


> I used a hair dryer lol , I'll let them sit for a couple of weeks then , no rush
> 
> Cheers rob


Couple of weeks will be absolutely fine may want to wet sand down and polish up with machine for a seriously impressive finish but it all depends on your confidence and detailing arsenal!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Cheers rob , I have wet sanded before a few times and may well give these a bash as cans do leave some nice orange peel


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

No problem mate had to re paint these








That's after abit of heavy spot sanding as they were messed up









Finished article it's about a 98% perfect finish prepping them took me about 6 hours then painting took me best part of a day with doing it in a covered up alleyway and using heat gun to bake (ghetto painting lol) he got them back and was so happy!

Shame I don't have any spare wheels so I can take mine off to do them!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Great job


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Was a pita with all those spokes to get inside and a pita to sand the crevasse of the spokes but a worth while job.


Give yours a wet sand and polish as you know your clear coat is definately going to be alot more microns than from the factory on the rest of the car anyway


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Will do , I'll let you know how it goes mate


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

They've come out well , I've always found its about prep and patience with cans . Need pics once they are on the car


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

there will be plenty :lol: ,its due march 17th , pics will be on shortly after 

thanks craig


----------

